# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: Why is My Profile IMPORTANT?

## hcjilson

When registering for the board you made out a profile.It is important when updating your profile for the *New*  board, that you include as much information as possible.This information is how other board members will know you, and this is the stuff that friendships will be built upon.

*Try this!* 

If you didn't put your birthday into your profile, do it now! *(Don't worry you can always erase it )* Now click on *Calendar* above, and get to the month you put in! If today was the day....Happy Birthday! if not, you'll have to wait till then.

Did you notice the birthday grettings to Jackie O in the old board???

How do you suppose anyone knew it was her Birthday?? :hammer: :hammer: 

The point to this is that the board will build friendships and that won't happen until we know ourselves a little better!The information you put into your profile is as *SAFE* as it was when you read the Guidelines! Profile information always can be edited by you at will.

----------

